# Is there a reason behind..



## Gloomy (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi !

I feel my still husband constantly tries get me to text him that I am the one who wants the divorce. He usually initiates the conversations by saying or writing things like "So are you sure you want this?". At times he writes "Baby come home!" (as if I was the one who left him??) Even though it was clear that we are over, lately he has been writing me things like "Baby I don't want to divorce!" and two days later "I really don't want this..!" 
Am I paranoid or is he trying to make a point that I am the "bad guy" who is actually leaving HIM? 
Would it benefit him in some way if he was able to show that I am the one who wanted the divorce and not him? (It was initially him, he even moved out, but now tries to get back together).

Because of all these messages and trying to get me to say "I want the divorce" I get the feeling there is something else behind.
Is there something I am not aware of legally?


----------

